# New Kabota Skid Steer



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

New Kabota skid Steer


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

How does the Razor scrape?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Very nice, currently waiting to demo a rubber tire Kubota.

Keep me posted on how you like that thing with the real work experience. I would love to hear how it treats you.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

*skid steer*

The Razor works great it is 3 years old and we have run it on loaders no brake downs


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

*kubota*

IT has tons of power and traction is good


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm betting Jeff made you respell that...very nice.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a beast! Nice looking setup!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

You will love it!!! What size pusher is that? Running a 10 on ours with no problems!!!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Philbilly2;2119622 said:


> Very nice, currently waiting to demo a rubber tire Kubota.
> 
> Keep me posted on how you like that thing with the real work experience. I would love to hear how it treats you.


Tire machines are made by terex. I haven't actually been in one but I've heard they don't compare to the svl line

We have a 75 on one site that pushes a 10 foot box with no issues


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

*sid steer*

It is 12ft. working at my spelling. thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2119646 said:


> Tire machines are made by terex. I haven't actually been in one but I've heard they don't compare to the svl line
> 
> We have a 75 on one site that pushes a 10 foot box with no issues


The Kubota's are???

I knew the Tak's were, but I did not know about the Kubotas... that removed all the wind from my sail...


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

*kubota*

Kubotas are made by Kubota I think


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DellDoug;2119659 said:


> Kubotas are made by Kubota I think


That was what I understood from speaking to my salesman. I have a bunch of their mini excavators and LOVE them, that is what struck my interest when I saw they had the rubber tire machine when someone brought it to my attention on this site talking about flip up doors. Don't get me wrong... I love me my CAT's, but I want to get a hold of one of these thing and give it a good a$$ kicking and see what it is made of.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I love my SVL its comfortable and lots of visibility out back, cab is huge!!! Easy maintenance, DELL cleaning tracks is a 2 min job now its a beautiful thing!! Ours has 1850hrs and still original U/C, 2nd set of tracks!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Philbilly2;2119651 said:


> The Kubota's are???
> 
> I knew the Tak's were, but I did not know about the Kubotas... that removed all the wind from my sail...


I'm going to find out for you. Last I heard they weren't making their own tire machines. I may have gotten this mixed up with tak.

And yeah tak is terex for sure. That I defiantly remember correctly lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Philbilly2;2119651 said:


> The Kubota's are???
> 
> I knew the Tak's were, but I did not know about the Kubotas... that removed all the wind from my sail...


Salesman said they're made by kubota and cab is close to the same. That's my mistake too many different things going on here lol. What kind of prices are you seeing. 55-60k?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very nice. Looks like a tank. The only negative I've heard aboot the Kubotas is price.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

*kubota*

just had it loading salt with a snow bucket on it. a 1.5 yd bucket it was like I had one of the big loaders.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2119690 said:


> Very nice. Looks like a tank. The only negative I've heard aboot the Kubotas is price.


You can get a 75 with <400 hours, cab, and ac for 35k. If you look close enough you can get a non emmisions junk one


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2119680 said:


> Salesman said they're made by kubota and cab is close to the same. That's my mistake too many different things going on here lol. What kind of prices are you seeing. 55-60k?


50-60 is what what my salesman told me to be ready for, we have not made it to hard numbers yet as I want to demo a 65 and a 75 and see what the true difference is.

We will see where we end up if one of these are actually in my future.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My boss rented a Kubota skid steer to back fill . It looked like a really nice machine and he said it was the his favorite out of the ones he's rented in the past.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2119697 said:


> You can get a 75 with <400 hours, cab, and ac for 35k. If you look close enough you can get a non emmisions junk one


Not aroond here. Anything with 400 hours is significantly more.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2119718 said:


> Not aroond here. Anything with 400 hours is significantly more.


Same here, especially if its non emissions. Looking at T-190's this past summer, 2500+ hour machines were bringing 30-35K easy


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

dell, seeing that you are a case person , what brought on the brand switch? They are starting to more common around here .


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

two things Kubota needs to do to there wheeled machines one is get pilot controls which I heard are coming end of the year why they are not on there now is a wonder considering the machine out there now have them and they put them in the slv's second is a sealed cab like the jcb or cat machines and not the way it is now with a seal on the bottom of the cab that will eventually end up coming apart , have that now in my gehl .


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

98Chevy2500;2119893 said:


> Same here, especially if its non emissions. Looking at T-190's this past summer, 2500+ hour machines were bringing 30-35K easy


It's stupid how much machines are going for. I wanted used to save some money but what's the damn point anymore.

There's a large dealer in pa that has svl75s for under 40k. Mchenry equipment or something like that.

I was at my buddies shop today and he brought a Deere 329d to go along side his kubota. He's not a fan of the Deere


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

98Chevy2500;2119893 said:


> Same here, especially if its non emissions. Looking at T-190's this past summer, 2500+ hour machines were bringing 30-35K easy


That's crazy!! We payed less for our SVL with 1400hrs on it!!

Power wise bobcat was the only other machine comparable in power I found? But the cabs are way to tight for me!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cat320;2120178 said:


> two things Kubota needs to do to there wheeled machines one is get pilot controls which I heard are coming end of the year why they are not on there now is a wonder considering the machine out there now have them and they put them in the slv's second is a sealed cab like the jcb or cat machines and not the way it is now with a seal on the bottom of the cab that will eventually end up coming apart , have that now in my gehl .


Absolutely, Kubota will have a real contender when that happens, until then, it's kind of a "meh" machine


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

They are nice machines, I ran one at our local dealer a couple weeks ago. Never went any further with prices, but I will say anyone that pays 50-60k for a mechanical foot controlled machine probably needs their head examined. That's nuts. 

2500ish ROC Deere, Bobcat or NH machines equipped the same way, 2 speed, cab with heat and air, with foot controls are mid 40s tops.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hysert;2120220 said:


> That's crazy!! We payed less for our SVL with 1400hrs on it!!
> 
> Power wise bobcat was the only other machine comparable in power I found? But the cabs are way to tight for me!!


Yup, sadly some of the older machines cost about the same when they were brand new.

Bobcat spins tracks pushing into piles, Kubota bogs down. Supposedly to prevent tearing apart final drives, can be hard to get used to after running white.

Kubota has a roomier cab, heavier lift arms, but visibility is mediocre. Wish the joystick pattern was switchable as well.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Whiffyspark;2120190 said:


> It's stupid how much machines are going for. I wanted used to save some money but what's the [email protected]#$%^&* point anymore.
> 
> There's a large dealer in pa that has svl75s for under 40k. Mchenry equipment or something like that.
> 
> I was at my buddies shop today and he brought a Deere 329d to go along side his kubota. He's not a fan of the Deere


Might as well spend a few bucks more and get a warranty on the emissions crap. Deere needs to give up on the skid market.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

*sid steer*

i went out to buy a new case 380.There was things i did not like..Ifound the cab still tight and hard to get in and the cab door still opens the same way. Igot into the kubota and liked it a lot.Ihave a lot kubota side walk plows and have had good luck with them


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

DellDoug;2120393 said:


> i went out to buy a new case 380.There was things i did not like..Ifound the cab still tight and hard to get in and the cab door still opens the same way. Igot into the kubota and liked it a lot.Ihave a lot kubota side walk plows and have had good luck with them


I fell for a case tr320 last year. Lol the worst mistake ive ever made. Lol tried out the svl and loved everything but the ground speed slow and slower. Thats ridiculous, a couple single speed machines I own are faster. It got voted off the island because of that issue. The s70 would blow the svls doors off!!!!!


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Mike S;2120429 said:


> I fell for a case tr320 last year. Lol the worst mistake ive ever made. Lol tried out the svl and loved everything but the ground speed slow and slower. Thats ridiculous, a couple single speed machines I own are faster. It got voted off the island because of that issue. The s70 would blow the svls doors off!!!!!


Case needs to stick to building 580's and wheel loaders, never cared much for their skids!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ran a Kubota tracked machine on snow. Decent but all I did was spin. Nice machines though. Poured concrete walls the other day with concrete crew. They have deere equipment. Did not like there skid. The mini ex was decent as well as there small wheel loader.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

The prices i was just quoted for a 75 wheeled Kubota were mid to high 40's. Cab, heat, ac, 2 speed, and pilot control. Those arent out till November though.

Ive got a svl 90 and a Kx121 and love em both. 90% going to pull the trigger on the new wheeled one.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

98Chevy2500;2120380 said:


> Might as well spend a few bucks more and get a warranty on the emissions crap. Deere needs to give up on the skid market.


They are very popular in the land clearing market. 333e is a hell of a machine. The ct332 was junk in every way lol. He actually sold his ct332 to buy the kubota. Then picked up the 329d to supplement it.

If I ever buy a new machine it'll be bobcat or cat. Probably bobcat because of the dealer. My cat dealer is huge - alban cat. But I feel better at the bobcat place

My kubota dealer is awesome too, but it's a smaller shop


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2125884 said:


> My cat dealer is huge - alban cat. But I feel better at the bobcat place


Do they have refreshments or something??? :laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Philbilly2;2125914 said:


> Do they have refreshments or something??? :laughing:


It's more personal there. Google earth alban cat upper Marlboro. Then look at metro bobcat forestville. Bobcats entire property will fit in Albans show room lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2125921 said:


> It's more personal there. Google earth alban cat upper Marlboro. Then look at metro bobcat forestville. Bobcats entire property will fit in Albans show room lol


Yeah, bit of a difference there. Know what you mean. Seems the smaller shops are more willing to help.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

serviceonsite, What did u pay for the 90? Loaded?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Showmestaterida;2125962 said:


> serviceonsite, What did u pay for the 90? Loaded?


I bought it new in 13, and i want to say i was in the 70's. I dont remember 100% loaded yes, just no power attach.


----------

